# Shabby treatment for disabled at Corn dawgs Rodeo



## mutt (Sep 7, 2015)

My wife and I went to the Rodeo Friday at corn dawgs in Walton County.

I've been there before with my grandsons with no problem before.

Friday night we pull in for parking and my wife asks about handi cap parking. The young guy said it was all gone.

My wife asked what what about the area close to the entry where the other handi caps are parked. We have a handi cap plate not the one that hangs off the rear view mirror.

He finally relented and said we could park there. There was room for at least 20 or more handi cap cars available.

We parked right where he said to go which was pretty close to the entry. We were gathering our things to get out of our car when he came to the window and knocked.

He said are you sure you can't make it if you park down there and he pointed to the general parking area.

My wife says no he can't. He replied they had some people parking in the handicap that could have parked in the other area.

He then wanted to know what was wrong with me that I couldn't walk that far and wanted to see the problem.

My wife grabbed my arm as I reached for the door and after 39 years of marriage, I knew what she meant.

Instead she explained my private medical problems to the jerk. He said they had a problem with people that could have parked with everyone else.

We went out for a good time. I didn't spoil it for my wife

I won't go back there now for any reason

It is way beyond rude to confront handicap people and demand information from us


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 8, 2015)

I have messaged them for a responce


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2015)

That person needs to be terminated.


----------



## mutt (Sep 8, 2015)

Finding a job is extremely hard to do these days.

 He doesn't need fired, he needs a little help maturing and have it explained that it is wrong to confront someone in their car and demand proof of a disability. 

A talk from the boss about etiquette would probably solve the problem. You just can't tell if a person is disabled by looking at them.

Not all handicaps are easy to spot. Someone with heart disease or M S might look like a perfectly healthy person

 This is something determined by a doctor


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 8, 2015)

Did you have your handicap decal on your rearview mirror or a handicap car tag??

Not trying to play devils advocate, but if you didn't, I can see where the guys suspicion was coming from.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> Did you have your handicap decal on your rearview mirror or a handicap car tag??
> 
> Not trying to play devils advocate, but if you didn't, I can see where the guys suspicion was coming from.



He states in the OP he  has a handicapped plate.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 8, 2015)

Sounds like a clueless young guy.  You get those type sometimes anywhere.  I wouldn't hold it against Corn Dawgs.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 8, 2015)

Milkman said:


> He states in the OP he  has a handicapped plate.



10/4.  Missed that.....

One bad egg isn't going to make me quit eating eggs.

I'd contact corn dawgs with a complaint against the guy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2015)

Sounds like he crossed the line of the HIPAA laws when he asked about your medical condition, not to mention ADA regulations regarding providing handicapped parking spaces per total spaces available. 

I believe I'd consider lawyering up on them. They are borderline a gypsy operation anyway and rake in plenty of money to settle this out of court to prevent the general public from getting wind of just how crooked they are. 

Been there once, several years ago, saw what was going on, won't be back.


----------



## mutt (Sep 8, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> Did you have your handicap decal on your rearview mirror or a handicap car tag??
> 
> Not trying to play devils advocate, but if you didn't, I can see where the guys suspicion was coming from.



We've had handicap plates for 11 years so we have learned most lot attendants look for the hang tag on the rear view mirror. 

We've learned over the years to tell the attendants we have a handicap plate 

We absolutely told him we have the handicap plate on the back of our car and he stepped back to look. He saw my handicap plate before he pointed to where we were to park

 He approached our car from the rear before knocking on the window so he would have seen our tag again

He wanted to know what was wrong with me and why couldn't I make it if I parked in the general parking

What really teed me off was being told there was no more handicap parking when there was clearly a lot of handicap space available  and being questioned to see what my disability was and if it really would keep me from walking that far

I wonder if there are other handicaps that have had a similar experience there


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 8, 2015)

The guy sounds like a jerkoff...........


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2015)

Milkman said:


> That person needs to be terminated.



I change my statement.  If he was acting on his own he needs to be fired. If he was following orders then  his supervisor needs to be fired.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 8, 2015)

I recieved a message from Corn Dawgs that they asked me to forward. I have done this in a PM. CornDawgs is very concerned about this and will get to the bottom of it and make sure it never happens again.


----------



## mutt (Sep 8, 2015)

I did some more thinking on the subject with a cup or two of good coffee with my dogs.

Most of us here have things physically wrong with us that can never be corrected. By contrast this isn't a huge, huge problem

I think the best outcome would be that the parking guy at corn dawgs would have a talk with the boss. Next weekend he can tell his friends how he could have lost his job because he didn't know a thing about handicaps and what you can and can't do.

I know young people that are working two jobs trying to make it.

Jobs are very hard to find and harder to get than ever before


----------



## cherokee charlie (Sep 19, 2015)

*Handicapped people*

It is a sad state of affairs but I am sure all of you know or have experienced it but most all of your "friends" abandon you when you become disabled.  I am now confined to a wheelchair and I know.
I still shoot competition rifle and I used to shoot steel challenge and cowboy.  Most of those that I knew as friends no longer exist.  
I suppose we will have to stick together to overcome the injustice in this old world.
I sure am sorry about your incident with the parking attendant.  I hope you have success in settling this.  Mistreatment  of handicapped people will have to come to an end someday.  I wish you luck.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Sep 22, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like he crossed the line of the HIPAA laws when he asked about your medical condition, not to mention ADA regulations regarding providing handicapped parking spaces per total spaces available.
> 
> I believe I'd consider lawyering up on them. They are borderline a gypsy operation anyway and rake in plenty of money to settle this out of court to prevent the general public from getting wind of just how crooked they are.
> 
> Been there once, several years ago, saw what was going on, won't be back.


They always reminded me off a Redneck Roloff Farms...


----------



## cherokee charlie (Oct 6, 2015)

*Mistreatment*

Very good advice.  Sometimes there is a misunderstanding or lack of training.  I would say go talk to the owners and clear this problem up.


----------



## Bigtimber (Nov 15, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like he crossed the line of the HIPAA laws when he asked about your medical condition, not to mention ADA regulations regarding providing handicapped parking spaces per total spaces available.
> 
> I believe I'd consider lawyering up on them. They are borderline a gypsy operation anyway and rake in plenty of money to settle this out of court to prevent the general public from getting wind of just how crooked they are.
> 
> Been there once, several years ago, saw what was going on, won't be back.



Sue someone over this? Certainly not saying it was right...but its sad days when everyone is out to sue another. Makes me sick personally....JMO.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 16, 2015)

I been thinking about this for a few days, and not by choice ! I  guess me being disabled as well wouldn't let me forget it !! I had to "google" this place to find out more about it. It appears they are closed for season. A phone call or e-mail at this point would more than likely have no effect. But a letter with a "letter head" asking for a formal apology would change things "next year" I bet !!


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Jan 27, 2016)

flynlow said:


> Lawyer up? Really? Don't get me wrong, what the kid did was wrong but maybe, just maybe, this is merely a case of lack of training that is easily corrected. I'm certainly not defending him or the outfit he works for, just seems "lawyering up" is taking it a little too far and doesn't fit the crime. There's enough of that going around as it is.





Bigtimber said:


> Sue someone over this? Certainly not saying it was right...but its sad days when everyone is out to sue another. Makes me sick personally....JMO.



I agree with both of you.   This individual needs to be spoken to by his boss to clarify what it is he did wrong.  Perhaps he was raised in a home where he wasn't taught any better.  There are a lot of kids raised these days that reflect that NO parenting skills were ever applied to their upbringing.  Pathetic!  NO, I am NOT defending this guy at all, but to get a lawyer involved?  That's over the top.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 27, 2016)

I contacted the owner about this right after it was posted and gave the owners contact info to Mutt. Hopefully, he called her.  She was very sorry and disappointed in the action of the employ and was going to do everything to make it right and make sure it don't happen again.


----------

